# Scattershot



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was in my garden t' other day, and a fly buzzed over to the garden chair a few feet away. My bean shooter was in my hand but alas! No good rocks nearby but small shards of slate from when I was slate knapping. I grabbed three good pieces, stacked on each other horizontally. I shot at the fly and completely obliterated it! Pest control, obviously. I tested this technique on a bin bag and it made a hole, shaped like two thirds of a triangle. 
Basically, try it if you haven't already. It's like using a small silent shotgun. 
Thanks 
Shadowslinger123


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

You knapp slate? You're interested in primitive living?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Or do you have a slate roof? I like the look of a slate roof.


----------



## Shadowslinger123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, I knapp slate, flint and bathroom tiles. Mostly arrowheads and knive blades.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Shadowslinger123 said:


> Yeah, I knapp slate, flint and bathroom tiles. Mostly arrowheads and knive blades.


I study primitive living, you might like my youtube channel.


----------

